
Google announces Stadia, a new game streaming platform – Polygon - dmmalam
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/19/18272856/google-stadia-gdc-2019-announcement
======
foobarbazetc
This is a lot of CapEx for something that will never have exclusive games and
is limited to rich countries.

